# Need New Boarding Barn in Cincinnati Ohio



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## cincygentenie (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been researching the same thing. I'm in 45206, a little closer to town. I keep running across Evergreen but haven't been there and don't know what the board is. If you have any luck, let me know! 

Where are you boarding now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Theres one in Hamilton. I have mine just south of middletown at Greentree Stables and full care is $400.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

@CincyGentenie - I have not been to Evergreen either, but I know they charge $450/month. It's on my list to check out. 

I know I said 45 minutes is my maximum drive, but I would really prefer not to have to go over 35. Otherwise it's possible that the difference in gas could almost make up all the difference in the price of boarding. I think I thought about Greentree but decided it was too far. 

There are quite a few in Hamilton. Just went to see three of them yesterday. Classical Equine is a nice little barn, but they charge basically the same as where I'm at now. Royale Oaks has wire fencing, which I'm really not comfortable with, and Old Stone's stalls are right along the indoor arena, which can't be healthy for the horses' respiratory systems. 

Right now I'm at basically the nicest barn in town - Walnut Creek Stables - but they charge $560/month, which I totally can't afford now.


----------



## cincygentenie (Aug 13, 2011)

This distance may be pushing it--particularly for partial/self care, but I saw this ad and thought of your posting:

Horse Stalls Available $100

I'm sure they don't have the amenities you're coming from, of course.

Definitely a challenge staying close to town on a budget!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, that barn doesn't have an indoor.  I know I'll have to accept a reduction in the quality of the facilities, but an indoor is on the list of must haves. 

It seems like the barn lists on Tack Trunk & McCauleys Saddlery's websites are a pretty good resource. I went through both lists, and called every single one of the local & semi-local barns on it today. Of course, being that it's Sunday, most of them didn't answer. But I figured that barns never answer, and at least this way they'll have my messages first thing tomorrow morning! LOL! I will definitely let you know what barn I wind up choosing, as well as any that wind up ranking on the maybe list. For that matter, I'll let you know which ones not to waste your time on! LOL


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Still looking for a barn and counting down the days. I have one viable option, but it's not at all perfect, so I'm saving it as a back up plan. If anyone knows of any secret, awesome boarding farms, please let me know ASAP!!!!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Which barns have you checked out and in what cities are you looking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been to Old Stone, Royale Oaks, Classical Equine, Beckett Run, Pine Brook Stables, Wishing Moon Farm, Bittersweet Stables, Cohron's Chestnut Acres, Random Hill Farm, Tyddyn Du Farm, Cross Creek, Creekside Stables, Liberty Equestrian Center...I think that _may_ be all of them, but I may have blocked them out. Also, I've been to a few that I found on Craigslist that were just no-name barns. 

I'm looking in Hamilton, Harrison, West Chester, Mason, Loveland, Milford, and anywhere in between. I can't go as far as Oxford, Batavia, or further into Indiana than West Harrison. I need to stay within 40 minutes of Reading, Ohio - close to Kenwood Mall, if you know where that is.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

@Seamom - I just realized that Greentree is not as far away as I thought it was. What are the facilities like? What kind of turnout do your horses get, and what type of fencing do they have there?

Thanks!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

They have board fencing. The full and partial care horses are in separate pastures. Mine is in full care and he goes out daily in good weather - not in pouring rain for example. The full care horses go out in groups - mares, dominant geldings, and submissive geldings. They alternate overnights between the groups. Right now, they only have space for full care. I pay $400/mo for full care. It covers grain (12% kent dynasty) , supplements (yours or they will provide the kent protein supplement at no charge), blanketing, turnout, use of indoor and outdoor arenas and round pen, hay (alfalfa or grass, you pick), umm...can't think of anything else. You can have a fan on your stall for $10/mo during hot months and they'll turn it on and off. They're very nice people all around. I haven't met any mean people or seen any drama yet and I've been there since july 1. They are one of few barns in the area with knowledgeable people who own the barn and a knowledge barn manager. Their indoor arena isn't huge, but it's big enough that they have jumping lessons in it. Their outdoor is huge - half grass, half sand. I love the place, honestly. Let me know if you have any other questions. I'm sure I'll think of other stuff, but it's difficult from my phone. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Btw, I'm only 10 minutes from reading and kenwood mall in sharonville.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

@Seamom - Took a tour of Greentree today. It's a cute barn, but she said she doesn't have any stalls open. Also, my horse really needs only 1 or 2 pasturemates, so I'm not sure it would work for him anyway.


----------

